# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Kënget e Kreshnikëve

## ArtaG

i lus te gjithë anetaret nese mund te me ndihmoni me ndonje informatë per kenget kreshnike.

----------


## ArtaG

i lutem grupit letrar te forumin nese mund te me ndihmojnë perreth KENGEVE KRESHNIKE

----------


## Homza

artag, vetem me trego adresen edhe nje cd te plot me kenge hite kreshnike ta co lala.

----------


## alibaba

hyn këtu, ka shkrime mbi këngët kreshnike.

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...ight=kreshnike

----------


## Qenndrimi

Tung une jam qenndrimi anetar i ri jam ne ket forum. me nevojitet 1 ndihme nga ju. Me duhen disa informacione mbi traditen, origjinen, e gjithqka qka i prket kangeve kreshnike te folklorit shqiptar..do isha shum mirnjohes nese do me ndihmoni me diq..[ pra me nje fjal gjithqka qe posedoni per kanget e kreshikeve ti postoni dhe do me ndihnonit shum]
 :pa dhembe:  
ju pershendess

----------


## ALBA

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=22753

Ketu ke dhe disa keng kreshnike

----------


## Qenndrimi

thnxx albaa

----------

